
1960: The Year the Singularity Was Cancelled - jbotz
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/04/22/1960-the-year-the-singularity-was-cancelled/
======
alexgmcm
When you look at the poor state of the job market in research for physics,
chemistry, biology etc. hell even engineering disciplines - I'm not so sure
it's lack of researchers that is the issue.

~~~
DuskStar
Most of that trend line is from before formal researchers were really a
_thing_ , so I'm not sure if that's the case.

